# Looking for front window display ideas



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello everyone,and happy haunting to all! First off, I would like to say, I think this site is amazing..this is my 2nd yr haunting my house, I have got lots of ideas from here! Today I started my front yard..but I was wondering if anyone could give me some ideas for decorating my front window (from the inside) to show off a scary effect from the outside. My house is set back a fair distance from the road...so would like it to be noticeable if possible from the road (especially at night). My window is fair large...I was thinking some sort if glowing ghost or something....but unsure how I would make that! Any ideas would be greatly appreicated. Thanks in advance!

Lyssa-anne (aka sassysorceress)


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Only one thing to do IMO, Flying Crank Ghost! It's probably the most dramatic effect a Home Haunter can use. Mine stops cars all the time...Certainly you could do other things but nothing will top a FCG! You would put a black sheet behind the ghost to block any light, they use a blacklight between the sheet and the FCG. You will be amazed how it looks not to mention anyone that does! The are fairly expensive but well worth it IMO (about $200-250).


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

an flying crank ghost is great in large windows. There should be some how-tos in the prop section.


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks guys I have actually thought about the flying crank ghost and you are right that would be great in my window, but I am not so sure I want spend that much on making a prop!(right now anyway...cause there are lots of other things I planned on making this year) I was wondering if anyone knew how to make a less expensive ghost that maybe glows or something. Thanx again!


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Ive been doing this for years: 

Make a large ghost with a white sheet (similar to the FCG), make large eyes & a mouth so it can be see from the street. I attach mine to the ceiling in three places (so it looks similar to the flying crank ghost) with fishing line and thumb tacks, I use a plastic ball in the middle for the head. Make sure the sheets are cotton, so when you put a black light on it, it will glow. Then put a fan underneath (a oscillatingfan is best) to blow the sheets around. 
:zombie:


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

One thing I did was take a pumpkin master pattern and make an overhead, project the design on a 1/4 inch sheet of blue foam. Cut out the pattern as if you are carving a pumpkin then place in the window and backlight:










This pic if from one of the upstairs windows.


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Great ideas thanks ! Just wondering where about would I position the black light for either of these projects?
Thanks again..i am going to go with the ghost for my main front window, but I am thinking of trying widowsbluff's idea in one of the bedroom windows!


----------



## stittsvillehaunt (Sep 19, 2007)

Position the black light above the window on the inside so that the light projects back into the room. That is how I have my FCG set up and the effect is amazing. It has been the biggest hit for the past two years. You can see it in operation on youtube. Links to the youtube videos are on my website; www.stittsvillehaunt.com

If you plan to purchase cloth to make your ghost, make sure it reacts under the blacklight. My wife and I were under the impression that all while cloth would 'glow' under blacklight. However, we picked up a few yards of while cloth and discovered it was totally 'dull' under the blacklight. Then one day I got a call from my wife while I was at work and she was asking where she could find a blacklight in a particular section of town. She was in a fabric store and wanted to see if the material she was considering would glow under the light. I suggested the nearest Radio Shack. So she got a sample of the fabric and drove to the nearest Radio Shack to check it out. This makes a great story during our Haunt!!

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

RIT Whitener makes all white cloth glow under black light.


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and help, you have all been very helpful!!! 
Happy Haunting everyone!!!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Make a fake fire with a fan and light silk material. Then mount red & yellow floodlights or spotlights to shine on it.

If you want to go the extra mile, use a fog machine with a timer to route smoke out of the window.


----------

